# Advice Needed



## TurnaPen (Jun 22, 2011)

Just received this email from a good customer, of course I am following up, but need any input from you in regards to the problem, when I get it back I will explore further. Rang the customer and it sounds like the Converter is loose and he said when it fills up it wobbles and has air bubbles, the Nib is a Heritance 18k-750 Gold Nib and he is pleased with that.
"Amos
When you were away, I used the fountain pen for the first time and I was most disappointed with the internal mechanical parts of the pen. The nib was good but the flow of ink was absolutely excessive and continued to be excessive until the cartridge was empty and the cartridge filler was so loose in its bed that when you refill the pen it allows air to enter so you can never really fill the pen fully with ink. This basically makes the pen unworkable"
There you have it, open for comment. Amos


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 22, 2011)

I would try replacing the feed section and converter. A simple task. Maybe converter hole sloppy or feed nipple defective


----------



## TurnaPen (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks Jeff, when the pen arrives I will follow up with photos and comments, Amos


----------



## johncrane (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi Amos!  if the ink flow is like the garden hose the gap on the nib slit need to be closed a bit if you go into IAP Library then go to General Reference about the 3rd from the bottom of the page i think, go into (Behind the Nib} there you will find Lou's how to on Adjusting Ink Flow.


----------



## Chthulhu (Jun 25, 2011)

Excessive flow generally means there's an air leak somewhere in the overall system. From the description, the converter doesn't fit the pen properly and air is leaking where it should be sealed around the nipple at the back of the section. It could be that the converter is cracked at the opening; or that the recess around the nipple is too small for the converter; or that it's the wrong converter; or that the nipple is cracked or broken; or any of several other, less likely issues.

And it *could* just be that the converter isn't seated as it should be.


----------



## TurnaPen (Jul 7, 2011)

*FOLLOW UP*

Thanks for the advice, I replaced feed, nib(with Heritance Anniversary gold nib) and converter and prayed fervently. Here is email received today--
Amos,  Both ------- and myself are using the fountain pens and they working well. ( touch wood)
R----- B-----
Let's pray they continue to go well, Amos


----------

